# Pickup system



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Would like a natural acoustic sounding pickup (as close to a good mic as possible). I've been contemplating the K&K Meridian Pro. Just not sure if it would be in the way or be awkward in some way. I'll only ever be playing as a solo or duo with another acoustic instrument, never in a full band situation.
I've also thought about the K&K pure mini but this particular review was not favorable to it.






So if anyone has any experience with the Meridian and how it feels mounted to the guitar, etc. I'd like to hear it.
Any recommendations for other more natural sounding acoustic pickups would be appreciated.


----------



## Ricktoberfest (Jun 22, 2014)

I was just looking at the irig acoustic stage and it looked ok for the price. I think it's new though so finding experienced users might be harder. Worth looking into though








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

LR Baggs M80 deserves a look.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> LR Baggs M80 deserves a look.


The M80 didn't sound as natural as the Lyric in the youtube videos I watched. I prefer something more hidden than a sound hole pickup.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> The M80 didn't sound as natural as the Lyric in the youtube videos I watched. I prefer something more hidden than a sound hole pickup.


We had a similar question a couple of years ago and I believe this is the one that was most recommended. The reviews on it are very good as well. LR Baggs Anthem SL Acoustic Microphone/Preamp System


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> We had a similar question a couple of years ago and I believe this is the one that was most recommended. The reviews on it are very good as well. LR Baggs Anthem SL Acoustic Microphone/Preamp System


Yes I checked out that one as well and it looked very good. Not sure I need the UST capability as my needs are quite simple. Just trying to get as close to a "mic" sound as possible. Although if the Anthem wasn't so much more expensive than the Lyric I might give it a try.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Every time I watch one of these comparison videos I just come away with acoustic pickups sound horrible and unnatural and absolutely nothing like the miced sound.

Like a bad eq job or something.

Yet I've seen lots of live shows where I didn't have an issue with the acoustic guitar sound where it had to be a pickup I was hearing.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> Yes I checked out that one as well and it looked very good. Not sure I need the UST capability as my needs are quite simple. Just trying to get as close to a "mic" sound as possible. Although if the Anthem wasn't so much more expensive than the Lyric I might give it a try.


This L.R. Baggs gets good reviews too and is about $70.00 less.

LR Baggs Element Active System Undersaddle Acoustic Pickup


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Guncho said:


> Every time I watch one of these comparison videos I just come away with acoustic pickups sound horrible and unnatural and absolutely nothing like the miced sound.
> 
> Like a bad eq job or something.
> 
> Yet I've seen lots of live shows where I didn't have an issue with the acoustic guitar sound where it had to be a pickup I was hearing.


Last year I went down to Ohio to see a famous bluegrass band (as famous as a bluegrass band can be) and I was dissapointed to see their acoustic guitars (3 players) were plugged in. They didn't sound very good. A Martin D-28 a D-18GE and a Bourgeois Brazilian and I'm hearing crap pickups. You'd think an acoustic band would have the best.
That being said I see that Ricky Skaggs is endorsing the LR Baggs Lyric and claims its the best he's heard. I also saw his show last year and his acoustics sounded very good. His guitar player, Cody Kilby was playing a Collings D2HA and it sounded amazing but he was mic'd.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I've had the Element, M1 and M80 in my Larrivee and D28 but I prefer the simple K&K Pure mini. The under saddle pickup sounded quacky, the sound hole pickups sounded middy and often brittle depending on the mix but I've settled on the K&K as a nice balance. The many times I found myself researching all of this I found many folks who played professionally with two pickups installed, something under the bridge added with a sound hole pickup that gets blended in the mix.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I saw a 54-40 acoustic show last weekend. Neil came out on his own at the start and played a Hummingbird with a soundhole pickup. I couldn't believe how bright, harsh and awful the guitar sound was. Then the rest of the band came out and Dave Genn was playing an SJ200 with an invisible pickup. Nicer, more balanced - it actually made Neil's sound make more sense as a contrast. But that Hummingbird by itself was nasty.

I'm not a fan of any soundhole pick I've heard. The K&K Pure Mini seems to be one of the standard bearers right now. My Pure Mini through a LR Baggs Para DI is very natural and very adjustable. It's probably overkill for the little bit of plugged in acoustic I play - but I know I have something that I've not heard anything better than. No more shopping.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I found exactly the sound I'm after but the price... yiiikes. From what I'm hearing it kills the Meridian for tone with a price to match. DPA 4099G


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I play out quite regularly (at least once a week) in an acoustic duo. 90% of the time I use my Gibson J-185 equipped with the LR Baggs Element. I always use an external Fishman Preamp (Prefix II?) to shape my tone. Me, and everybody that hears me, says it sounds good. Maybe it could sound better but the average listener can't tell any difference and I don't see the point in spending more money on it.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

Check out Schatten pickups-they are made in Canada.

http://www.schattendesign.com/


----------



## tech_1230 (May 26, 2008)

I'm also looking for a natural sounding acoustic pickup , would be good to hear opinions on Schattendesign.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm using a K&K Pure Mini through a RedEye preamp into a Traynor AM 225. Sometimes I put a mic in front of the guitar to add maybe 25% from the mic. The guitar mic goes on a short boom stand which attaches to the vocal mic stand. I feel that this gives a pretty good acoustic sound even if I don't want to bother using the guitar mic. The people I play with think it has a good acoustic sound. I have these pickups in four dreads and the difference in sound from each guitar is evident to some extent when plugged in with this setup. K&K is about 150 -160 plus tax and I've installed 4 of them myself no problem. Follow the instructions, go slow and use the install jig that they provide rather than make one yourself. K&K jig installs one pad at a time - some people make their own jig to install all three pads at once to save time like maybe they got something else real big to do and can't mess with installing pickups for too long. Use the time required to get it right first time = less chance of screiwng it up. Half inch step drill works fine on the end pin hole.


----------

